# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Και εδώ αρχίζουν όλα, κρίση πάνικού, άγχους, σωματικά συμπτώματα

## voman

Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά.
Με λένε Κώστα και είμαι 29 ετών.
Θα μπω κατευθείαν στο ψητό για να μην σας κουράζω.

Πάντα στην ζωή μου (μέχρι και πριν 3 μήνες) νόμιζα ότι δεν αγχώνομαι για τίποτα.
Μάλιστα έλεγα τόσο συχνά την φράση (σιγα μην αγχωθώ) που τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι το έλεγα για να το πιστέψω εγώ.

Τέλος πάντων. Πριν 3 μήνες και εκεί που καθόμουν στον καναπέ και έβλεπα τηλεόραση πάνω σε μια μικρή κίνηση άκουσα ένα κρακ στον αυχένα (υπόψιν, επειδή έχω αυχενικό από ένα τροχαίο πιάνομαι συχνά και ακούω πολλά κρακ)
δευτερόλεπτα λοιπόν μετά το κρακ άρχισα να ζεσταίνομαι, να με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία να ιδρώνω να τρέμουν τα πόδια μου και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά.

Πετάγομαι από τον καναπέ και είπα στην γυναίκα μου να καλέσει ασθενοφόρο. Το μυαλό μου αμέσως πήγε σε εγκεφαλικό. Βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι προσπαθώντας να αναπνεύσω και σιγά σιγά ηρέμησα. (δεν κράτησε πάνω από 7-9 λεπτά). 

Αφού είχα ηρεμήσει σχεδόν τελείως νάσου και το ασθενοφόρο. Με μαζεύουν πάμε στο νοσοκομείο και λέω τα συμπτώματα μου στον εφημερεύοντα ιατρό.

Αυτός μου είπε οτι απλώς φοβήθηκα και μου έκανε και ένα καρδιογράφημα για να μου φύγει και η ιδέα.

Την επόμενη μέρα έφαγα το internet και τελικά έμαθα ότι ήταν κρίση πανικού.
Από τότε έχει προσπαθήσει να με πιάσει πάλι 5-6 φορές αλλά ευτυχώς την πάλεψα και δεν την "'αφησα" να συνεχίσει. Την έβγαλα με ταχυκαρδία και λίγο τρέμουλο στα πόδια :)

------------------------------------------

Και εδώ αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα.
Πριν μια εβδομάδα πήγα σε έναν νευρολόγο γιατί τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια έχω ένα τρέμουλο στα χέρια.

Αυτός μου είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ιδιοπαθής τρόμος αλλά καλό είναι να κάνουμε και μια μαγνητική εγκεφάλου. 

Αυτό ήταν! μόλις άκουσα μαγνητική εγκεφάλου τα έκανα πάνω μου. 

(ΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΩ εδώ ότι κατά βάθος ήθελα να κάνω αυτή την εξέταση εδώ και κανά 5αρι χρόνια επειδή μια ξαδέρφη μου είναι όγκο στον εγκέφαλο στα 29 της, της οποίας δόξα τον θεό της αφαιρέθηκε με επιτυχία και έχει την υγειά της τώρα) 

Για να επανέλθω λοιπόν.... αμφιταλαντευόμουν για 2-3 μέρες για το αν θα πάω να την κάνω ή όχι. (Απλά γιατί τα είχα κάνει πάνω μου :) )

Την 3η ημέρα το αποφασίζω και πάω σφαίρα για μαγνητική. Την επομένη με φωνάζουν για τα αποτελέσματα. Μπαίνω στην κλινική πληρώνω, παίρνω τον φάκελο και πριν καλά καλά βγω από την πόρτα είχα διαβάσει 2-3 παραγράφους μέχρι που φτάνω στην τελευταία γραμμή που έλεγε : Χωρίς ενδοκρανιακά παθολογικά ευρήματα. 

Η χαρά μου δεν περιγράφεται. Τρέμω αλλά από χαρά.

Πάω την εξέταση στον νευρολόγο και μου επιβεβαίωσε και αυτός ότι όλα είναι μια χαρά.

Το ίδιο βράδυ αρχίζουν κάποια μουδιάσματα στα δάκτυλα του αριστερού χεριού και του αριστερού ποδιού αλλά και κάποιο μούδιασμα πάνω απο το αριστερό μάτι.

Τι να πω πάλι τα ίδια, είχα ξεχάσει την μεσημεριανή χαρά τα είχα ξεχάσει όλα.

Ξανα στο ίντερνετ λοιπόν , και αρχίζω να βρίσκω όλες τις αρρώστιες που έχουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα με αποκορύφωμα την ΣΚΠ.

Την άλλη μέρα πάλι στον νευρολόγο. Του τα λέω, μου λέει να συνέλθω γιατί μόλις χθες κάναμε μαγνητική και ότι όλα είναι καλά.

Με βάζει στο κρεβάτι μου κάνει τεστακια, με βάζει να βαδίσω και άλλα τέτοια και μετά μου πιάνει την συζήτηση. 

Μου είπε ότι είμαι μια χαρά και ότι τα αντανακλαστικά μου βαράνε κόκκινα και ότι πρέπει να ηρεμήσω και να χαλαρώσω.

Μου είπε ότι όλα αυτά είναι από το άγχος.

Το περιέργο είναι ότι ξεαγχώθηκα εν μέρη που όλα τα συμπτώματα είναι συμπτώματα άγχους. 

Βέβαια έχουν περάσει 2 μέρες από τότε αλλά τα συμπτώματα τα έχω ακόμα....

Συμβουλέψτε με please !!!

Σας ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη που σας κούρασα!!!!

----------


## dora-agxos

κλασσικη εναρξη κρισεων πανικου!οσοι τα εχουμε περασει ολοι καπως ετσι ξεκινησαμε!βγαλε τις κακες σκεψεις απο μεσα σου!δεν εχεις τιποτα!διαβασε αν θες κ αλλα σχετικα θεματα στο φορουμ θα βοηθηθεις κ θα καταλαβεις τι σου συμβαινει..επαναλαβανω δεν εχεις τιποτα.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Από όσο διάβασα στα γρήγορα την πρώτη φορα το μήνυμα σου, το πρώτο που θα σε συμβούλευα είναι να σταματήσεις να googlάρεις τα συμπτώματα σου στο internet. Το internet δεν είναι ο προσωπικός μας γιατρός (δεν είναι καν γιατρός) που ξέρει την ιδιαίτερη κατάσταση μας, μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε μαζί του και θα μας δώσει μια εμπεριστατωμένη γνώμη. Κατ\'εμέ, όσο περισσότερο διαβάζεις online τόσο θα αγχώνεσαι. Εμπιστεύσου περισσότερο τους ανθρώπους που είναι ειδικοί και σου λένε ότι δεν έχεις κάτι, παρα το internet που δεν είναι και ο,τι πιο αξιόπιστο έχει να επιδείξει η ιατρική.

Σε δεύτερη προσωπική μου ανάλυση, τα συμπτώματα σου δεν είναι τόσο σπανια ή έντονα ώστε να υποδηλώνουν την πιθανή ύπαρξη κάποιου πιο σοβαρού προβλήματος. Το κρακ στο λαιμό σου ξέρεις από που προέρχεται, εφόσον λες ότι είναι συνήθης ήχος. Αραιές κρίσεις πανικού μπορεί να συμβούν στον κάθε έναν από εμάς, και σε εμενα προσωπικά τα μουδιάσματα είναι σχεδόν συχνά. Το σώμα μουδιάζει από μονο του μερικές φορες χωρίς υποβόσκουσα αιτια. Δεν έχει συγκεκριμένο λόγο, όπως και οι κράμπες. Το οπτικό νεύρο παθαίνει μέχρι και νευρικό tik που και που.
Η ζεστη του καλοκαιριού προκαλεί μια αύξηση στους παλμούς μας, σε μερικούς και δύσπνοια και πόνο στο στήθος, αλλα από όσα περιέγραψες δεν μου φαίνεται να \"πάσχεις\" από κάτι που να χρήζει ιδιαίτερης φροντίδας.

Μακρυά από το internet για τα συμπτώματα σου λοιπόν, και ίσως να βοηθούσε αν καθιέρωνες μια χαλαρωτική καθημερινή ρουτίνα κάποιες ώρες τις ημέρας, να διαβάζεις κάποιο βιβλίο, να κανεις έναν περίπατο σε ένα STRESS-FREE δρόμο, να ακούσεις λίγη μουσική...

----------


## sophaki

Καλώς ήλθες στο club. Όσο είναι νωρίς, σταμάτα να ψάχνεσαι στο internet.
Αφού σε διαβεβαίωσε ο γιατρός σου, κοίταξε να τον πιστέψεις και να ηρεμήσεις...

----------


## MARIAVAS

wellcome to the club...αυτ που παθαινεις ειναι κρισεις πανικου και σωματοποιηση του αγχους , αλλα μην αγχωνεσαι τα εχουμε ολοι εδω μεσα.πρωτον και κυριον..ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο και οτι δεν παλευετε αλλα μη ξαναψαξεις τιποτα σχετικο με ασθενειες και συμπτωματα στο ινερνετ..μακρυα...!!!!οσο θα ψαχνεις τοσο θα αρρωστενεις..και αυτα που νιωθεις τωρα δε θα ειναι τιποτα μπροστα σε αυτα που θα νιωθεις μετα απο λιγο ακομη ψαξιμο.συμβουλεψου εναν ψυχιατρο - ψυχολογο οσο ειναι νωρις και ολα θα γινουν οπως παλια..!

----------


## Fleur

αχ πόσο μου θυμίζεις τον εαυτό μου!!!! Μην ανησυχεις, εμένα μου πήρε ενα τρίμηνο να το ξεπεράσω περίπου....μεχρι που βρήκα τι με είχε αγχωσει πραγματικά και αρνιομουν να το δω. Οχι οτι σταματησαν εντελως οι κρίσεις...και μια συμβουλη που σου εδωσαν και οι υπολοιποι εδω: μακρια από το ιντερνετ. Εμενα με είχε κανει κουρέλι (ειδικά αυτό που λες για ΣΚΠ κοντευε να με στείλει)

----------


## voman

Παιδιά καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας!!!!
Από χθες δεν έχω ψάξει τίποτα στο νετ και πραγματικά νιώθω άλλος άνθρωπος. Νομίζω ότι ποιο πολύ με πείσατε εσείς ότι δεν έχω τίποτα παρά οι γιατροί :)

Πάντως ήδη νιώθω ότι έχει φύγει λίγο άγχος και το καταλαβαίνω μόνο και μόνο από τον τρόπο που αναπνέω :)

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής :
Τα μουδιάσματα στο χέρι και στο πόδι έχετε ιδέα πως γίνεται να φύγουν! Τα έχω 4-5 ημέρες τώρα και μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα. Λέτε αν το ξεχάσω να φύγουν και αυτά. Λέω αν το ξεχάσω γιατί χθες είχα βγει για ποτάκι μετά από πολύ καιρό, και όσο ήμουν έξω δεν θυμάμαι να μούδιαζα. Βέβαια και αυτή την στιγμή που είμαι στο γραφείο και δουλεύω μουδιασμένος είμαι :)

----------


## shifter

voman θα στα πώ και γώ με την σειρά μου.Επειδή είσαι πολύ φρέσκος ΜΗΝ κολλάς καθόλου σε πονάκια και μουδιάσματα.Βρές κάτι να κάνεις να φύγει το μυαλό σου.Και απλά να σκέφτεσαι οτι είναι απο το άγχος όλα αυτά οπότε σημασία δέν τα δίνουμε.Μην κάτσεις και σε φάει η μαλακία σε παρακαλώ.Μηπως έχω το ένα μήπως έχω το άλλο.

Χαίρομαι που σου λένε όλοι να μείνεις μακριά από το ίντερνετ.Πιστεψέ με αυτά που σου λένε τα παιδία εδώ και μπορεί να λές \"μώρε ξέρουν αυτοί τώρα οι άγνωστοι τι μπορεί να έχω εγω;\" , είναι τα πιό σωστά λόγια που μπορείς να ακούσεις.Φύγε τώρα που μπορείς να το κάνεις εύκολα.

----------


## Fleur

συμφωνώ με shifter!!! μην \"κολλάς\" στα μουδιασματα. Εγω δεν υπηρξε σημειο στο σώμα μου που δεν ένιωθα μουδιασμα, πόνο, μυρμηγκιασμα. και οσο το προσεχα τόσο πιο πολύ, επίσης ενα περιεργο πράγμα, με το που διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ και τα υπολοιπα συμπτωματα τα παθαινα και αυτά σε κανενα διημερο...ειναι το μυαλο πολύ ύπουλο σε κάτι τετοια...
Συγκεντρώσου στο καλοκαιρι. Αλλωστε αν ειναι κατι σοβαρό αργα ή γρήγορα φαίνεται και από τη στιγμή που έχεις κανει την μαγνητική μην ψαχνεσαι αλλο.

----------


## Nickbin

einai apisteuto to poso moiazei i enarxi ton kriseon sou me tis dikes mou piso ston Ianouario........kai ego fainomenika anthropos xoris agxos.....eftane ena varos sto stithos gia merika lepta na me panikovalei kai apo tote i zoi mou na ehei ginei diskoli me diataraxi panikou..............kai ego eiha kanei magnitiki....kai ego panigiriza gia to thetiko apotelesma kai ego meta to vradi vrika kati allo gia na agxotho......klasika pragmata...favlos kiklos


kai ego to idio tha se simvouleuso ....na min diavazeis sto internet gia arrosties giati sintoma tha nomizeis pos eheis kardia....provlima sto nefro...sto sikoti .....olous tous karkinous tou kosmou .....klp klp

----------


## voman

> _Originally posted by Nickbin_
> einai apisteuto to poso moiazei i enarxi ton kriseon sou me tis dikes mou piso ston Ianouario........kai ego fainomenika anthropos xoris agxos.....eftane ena varos sto stithos gia merika lepta na me panikovalei kai apo tote i zoi mou na ehei ginei diskoli me diataraxi panikou..............kai ego eiha kanei magnitiki....kai ego panigiriza gia to thetiko apotelesma kai ego meta to vradi vrika kati allo gia na agxotho......klasika pragmata...favlos kiklos
> 
> 
> kai ego to idio tha se simvouleuso ....na min diavazeis sto internet gia arrosties giati sintoma tha nomizeis pos eheis kardia....provlima sto nefro...sto sikoti .....olous tous karkinous tou kosmou .....klp klp


Το θέμα πάντως είναι ότι μια εβδομάδα τώρα είμαι συνεχώς μουδιασμένος.
Είναι λογικό αυτό από το άγχος ε?
Ειδικά το πρωί που ξυπνάω είμαι αρκετά μουδιασμένος

Σας έπρηξα... sorry

----------


## dora-agxos

δεν μας πρηζεις!ετσι ημασταν κ εμεις!εγω προσωπικα περασα οτι ασθενεια υπαρχει :P

σε βλεπω αρκετα συνειδητοποιημενο με το ολο θεμα κ αυτο ειναι καλο!αγχος ειναι κ εμμονη περι αρρωστιας!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ U2U?ΔΟΡΑ-ΑΓΧΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ MHNYMA U2U ΑΛΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ

----------


## voman

Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι το πιο περίεργο.
Όντως πιστεύω πλέον ότι είναι από το άγχος, το ξέρω ότι είναι από το άγχος αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.
Χθες το βράδυ στο άσχετο παραλίγο να πάθω κρίση πανικού. Αν σας πω τι έκανα θα γελάσετε.
Με το που το νιώθω σηκώνομαι από τον καναπέ λέω αι γ...... (στον εαυτό μου φυσικά) μου δίνω ένα αυτοχαστούκι που πραγματικά με έτσουξε αρκετά (δεν είχα σκοπό να τσούξει τόσο πολύ :P ) και μετά από 3-4 δευτερα ήταν σαν να είχε γίνει τίποτα (εκτός από τον πόνο που είχα στο μάγουλο :P) .... Από ότι φαίνεται βρήκα την λύση για το ένα μου πρόβλημα όσο και παράξενο να φαίνεται αυτό.

Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι τι θα κάνω με τα μουδιάσματα. Σήμερα πχ μουδιάζει και το κεφάλι μου. Σκέφτηκα να αρχίσω από άυριο το τρεξιματάκι... λέτε να βοηθήσει?
(Να σημειώσω ότι μέχρι το 2000 έκανα πρωταθλητισμό 100μ και στάμάτησα απότομα από έναν τραυματισμό.... από τότε κάνω καθιστική ζωή χωρίς αθλητικές δραστηριότητες) δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα μυικό απλά δεν αθλούμαι. 

Λέτε να είναι αυτή η λύση; Στην τελική δεν έχω τίποτα να χάσω!

----------


## dora-agxos

απασχολησε το μυαλο σου!αα!αυτο με το χαστουκι καλο ακουγεται!αλλα το κυριοτερο ομως ειναι να κανεις ασκησεις στο μυαλο!αυτος ειναι ο βασιλιας της ζουγκλας!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΤΟΥΚΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ..ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΥΝΙΔΙΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΟΥΜΠΑΛΟ ΕΤΣΙ..ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ,ΑΛΛΑ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΚΑΠΩΣ..

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΤΟΥΚΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ..ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΥΝΙΔΙΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΟΥΜΠΑΛΟ ΕΤΣΙ..ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ,ΑΛΛΑ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΚΑΠΩΣ..


σου εστειλα u2u dem

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

και εγω σου εστειλα dora,σου ηρθε?

----------


## Karmen_30

Θα συμφωνησω με την DissolvedGirl και Fleur,οτι δεν εχει νοημα να ψαχνεις να βρεις τη διαγνωση σε καθετι που σου συμβαινει στο ιντερνετ και φυσικα μπορει και αυθυποβαλλεσαι ετσι χωρις να το καταλαβαινεις διαβαζοντας συμπτωματα κτλ.
Αν παλι νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις το αγχος σου και τις κρισεις πανικου,γιατι δε λες στο γιατρο μηπως πρεπει να σου δωσει καποιο φαρμακο μεχρι να ηρεμησεις λιγο?
Η γιατι ο ιδιος δε σου προτεινε να σου δωσει καποιο σχετικο φαρμακο? Απο οσο ξερω οταν συμβαινουν κρισεις πανικου σε ανθρωπους τους δινει ο γιατρος καποιο φαρμακο σε περιπτωση που τους ξαναπιασει.
Φυσικα δεν ειναι ολες οι περιπτωσεις ιδιες..
Οτι αποριες εχεις και ανησυχιες να τις μοιραζεσαι με το γιατρο σου,και οχι ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ.Δε θα σε βοηθησει αυτο,γιατι κ εγω κανω το ιδιο λαθος με σενα συχνα.:)

----------


## voman

Βασικά μου είπε ο νευρολόγος να μου δώσει κάποια αγωγή αλλά δεν ήθελα. Του είπα να το παλέψω λίγο μόνος μου και μετά βλέπουμε.

Τα ευχάριστα νέα είναι ότι το μούδιασμα από το πρόσωπο και τα πόδια σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκε. Στο χέρι επιμένει λίγο αλλά αυτό μπορεί να είναι και από τον αυχένα (παθολογικός πόνος) μιας και έχω πρόβλημα σε 3 σπονδήλους. Θα δείξει !!!

Πάντως από μια αυτοψυχανάληση που έκανα νομίζω ότι έχω βρει την αιτία του κακού. Πολλά χρόνια τώρα καταπιέζομαι ψυχολογικά μη αντιδρώντας όπως θα έπρεπε σε διάφορες καταστάσεις και διάφορα πρόσωπα. π.χ. να φανταστείτε τι εννοώ πριν 3 χρόνια πέθανε ο παππούς μου τον οποίο αγαπούσα πολύ και κρατήθηκα πάρα πολύ στην κηδεία του για να μην κλάψω που το κατάφερα. Δεν υπήρχε λόγος να μην κλάψω... άλλωστε κηδεία ήταν όλοι έκλεγαν...... 

Αυτό το έφερα ως παράδειγμα για να καταλάβετε πόσο καταπιέζομαι χρόνια τώρα δίχως αιτία.

τέλος πάντων για να μην μακρηγορώ νομίζω ότι απλά είχα έναν τρόπο να κάνω στην άκρη τα όποια προβλήματα μου πολύ γρήγορα. Νόμιζα ότι τα αντιμετώπιζα αλλά μάλλον τα έσπρωχνα τόσο βαθιά μέσα μου ώστε να μην τα νιώθω.

μάλλον δεν χωράει άλλο όμως και άρχισαν να βγαίνουν τα παλιά κουσούρια.

Μπορεί όλα τα παραπάνω να είναι αβάσιμα αλλά αν στέκουν κάτι πρέπει να κάνω και γρήγορα. Το θέμα είναι τι;;;;;

----------


## Agia

kalispera paidia,me lene Agia kai eimai 25. Taleporoume teleytea me fovies,kriseis panikou kai anxos,pleon swmatopoihsh tou anxous pou fernei kapoia provlimata ta opoia me kanoun kai trexw stous giatrous.kai vevea den exw tipota mou lene. Na mi sas polilogw to kolima mou einai i kardia.nomizw oti ekei pou ka8omai 8a pa8w kardia kai me pianei fovia kai meta erxete kai mia krisi panikou kai ena pniksimo sto sto laimo kai trexw sta epigonta kai pali apo tin arxi ta idia.Piga kai ekana ooooles tis eksetaseis kai ola einai kala.Egw omos sinexizw na psaxnomai kai na nomizw oti kati 8a pa8w.Eimai sinexeia kolimeni sto an i kardia mou xtipaei kala i an xtipise diaforetika.me pianoun kati tsimpimata kai kati san fterougismata kaiafto me trelenei akoma pio poli.kai ksana to anxos oti 8a pa8w kati kai ola kanoun kiklo kai de me afinoun na xarw opws kapote.Kanw diafora pou ksexniemai.gimnastirio,treksimo,kolimpi,vgainw,per pataw alla to kolima paramenei idika otan girizw spiti g ipno.de niw8w asfalis kai o ipnos me pernei to prwi. ti na kanw re paidia,de 8elw na mplextw me xapia kai tetia,eixa arxisei omiopa8itiki alla ti stamatisa gt imoun xalia para kalitera.peite kati k se mena...sas eyxaristw!!!

----------


## elis

> _Originally posted by Agia_
> kalispera paidia,me lene Agia kai eimai 25. Taleporoume teleytea me fovies,kriseis panikou kai anxos,pleon swmatopoihsh tou anxous pou fernei kapoia provlimata ta opoia me kanoun kai trexw stous giatrous.kai vevea den exw tipota mou lene. Na mi sas polilogw to kolima mou einai i kardia.nomizw oti ekei pou ka8omai 8a pa8w kardia kai me pianei fovia kai meta erxete kai mia krisi panikou kai ena pniksimo sto sto laimo kai trexw sta epigonta kai pali apo tin arxi ta idia.Piga kai ekana ooooles tis eksetaseis kai ola einai kala.Egw omos sinexizw na psaxnomai kai na nomizw oti kati 8a pa8w.Eimai sinexeia kolimeni sto an i kardia mou xtipaei kala i an xtipise diaforetika.me pianoun kati tsimpimata kai kati san fterougismata kaiafto me trelenei akoma pio poli.kai ksana to anxos oti 8a pa8w kati kai ola kanoun kiklo kai de me afinoun na xarw opws kapote.Kanw diafora pou ksexniemai.gimnastirio,treksimo,kolimpi,vgainw,per pataw alla to kolima paramenei idika otan girizw spiti g ipno.de niw8w asfalis kai o ipnos me pernei to prwi. ti na kanw re paidia,de 8elw na mplextw me xapia kai tetia,eixa arxisei omiopa8itiki alla ti stamatisa gt imoun xalia para kalitera.peite kati k se mena...sas eyxaristw!!!


καταλαβαινεισ φανταζομαι οτι αυτο που κανεισ ειναι σαν να κοιτασ ενα ρολοι να δεισ αν περνουν τα δευτερολεπτα και αν τα μετρησε καλα το ρολοι μπορεισ να συγκεντρωθεισ και στην αναπνοη σου και να αναρωτιεσαι αν αναπνεεισ καλα και αλλα πολλα θα μπορουσα να γραψω δε σου τη λεω αλλα σκεψου το λιγο και θα καταλαβεισ τι παω να σου πω

----------


## si_sourw

> _Originally posted by Agia_
> kalispera paidia,me lene Agia kai eimai 25. Taleporoume teleytea me fovies,kriseis panikou kai anxos,pleon swmatopoihsh tou anxous pou fernei kapoia provlimata ta opoia me kanoun kai trexw stous giatrous.kai vevea den exw tipota mou lene. Na mi sas polilogw to kolima mou einai i kardia.nomizw oti ekei pou ka8omai 8a pa8w kardia kai me pianei fovia kai meta erxete kai mia krisi panikou kai ena pniksimo sto sto laimo kai trexw sta epigonta kai pali apo tin arxi ta idia.Piga kai ekana ooooles tis eksetaseis kai ola einai kala.Egw omos sinexizw na psaxnomai kai na nomizw oti kati 8a pa8w.Eimai sinexeia kolimeni sto an i kardia mou xtipaei kala i an xtipise diaforetika.me pianoun kati tsimpimata kai kati san fterougismata kaiafto me trelenei akoma pio poli.kai ksana to anxos oti 8a pa8w kati kai ola kanoun kiklo kai de me afinoun na xarw opws kapote.Kanw diafora pou ksexniemai.gimnastirio,treksimo,kolimpi,vgainw,per pataw alla to kolima paramenei idika otan girizw spiti g ipno.de niw8w asfalis kai o ipnos me pernei to prwi. ti na kanw re paidia,de 8elw na mplextw me xapia kai tetia,eixa arxisei omiopa8itiki alla ti stamatisa gt imoun xalia para kalitera.peite kati k se mena...sas eyxaristw!!!


αχ Αγια...ολοι εδω παθαινουμε κρισεις πανικου και ολα τα σχετικα...και εχουμε υπερβολικο αγχος και καμια φορα κακες σκεψεις κτλ..σε ολους ξεκινησε απο κατι(ακυρο καποιες φορες) που σκεφτηκαν στιγμιαια και τοθς επηρεασε πολυ ή απο κατι που τους συνεβη αναπαντεχα...εσενα λοιπον το \'\'κολλημα\'\' σου ειναι η καρδια...(αυτο το ειχε και παλιοτερα η μαμα μου και ετρεχε στους γιατρουσ..τελικα το ξεπερασε σχετικα συντομα)..το δικο μου \'\'κολλημα\'\' ειναι κατι αλλο..καποιου αλλου εδω μεσα ειναι επισης κατι διαφορετικο που εμεις ισως δεν εχουμε φανταστει καν...το θεμα ειναι οτι ολα αυτα εν τελει αποτελουν μονο εμμονες ιδεες που μας αναστατωνουν...τιποτα αλλο δεν ειναι....δεν εχεις τιποτα..εισαι μια χαρα....υγιεστατη..συνεχισε με τις δραστηριοτητες σου και θα δεις σε λιγο καιρο..οι \'\'καρδιοπαθειες\'\' θα βαρεθουν να σε απασχολουν και θα ξεχαστουν...

----------


## Agia

Efxaristw paidia gia tis simvoules sas,kai esena pad pou mou ti les....xaxa kai kala kaneis.AN einai ola sto mialo mas opws les tote mas xriazontai liga xastoukakia mpas kai sinel8oume.Opws ir8e...etsi 8elw kai na figei afti i emoni idea me tin kardia.De mporw na to katalavw afto,na fantasteis imoun a8litria se stivo kapote,ekana to sxolio mou na parei ti defteri 8esi,i kardia mou itan pio trelameni apo pote,kai omws den eixe mpei afti i idea ston egkefalo mou.Oso exw ektaktes sistoles oi opies me fovizoun,kai oso exw fterougismata,allo toso fovamai kai de mporw na apalagw apo afti ti fovia. Pote 8a perasoun ola? ta exw vare8ei.Ais8anomai oti 8a eimai etsi mia zwi...e oxi re gamwto de prepei na to epitrepsw afto! Mia zwi tin exoume etsi 8a tin perasoume??? oxi. Iparxoun stigmes pou ginomai 8etiki kai de me anagnwrizw...alla afti ti 8etiki pleyra tin ksexnaw otan erxete pali mia anxodis diataraxi kai ouf pali apo tin arxi!!! Elpizw ola na pane kala, kai se sas paidia! Kian sas voi8aei i sizitisi kante to,emena me voi8aei kapos!

----------


## voman

Απλά δεν την παλευω τελικά!
Επανέρχομαι μετά από 1,5 μήνα περίπου γιατί όπως είπα και πρίν, απλά δεν την παλέυω.
Για κάμποσο καιρό είχαν μειωθεί τα συμπτώματα αλλά εδώ και κανα 2 εβδομάδες έχουν προστεθεί και άλλα.
Έχω μια μόνιμη ζάλη, μια θολούρα στο αριστερό μάτι και κάποιες στιγμές νιώθω καψίματα σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος.

Δυστηχώς έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι και πάλι ότι είναι κάτι σοβαρό που απλά δεν το είδε ο νευρολόγος στην μανγητική. Τι στο καλό να κάνω? Όσο έχω συμπτώματα το σκέφτομαι και όσο το σκέφτομαι γίνονται χειρότερα τα συμπτώματα.

----------


## voman

Τα μουδιάσματα μου έχουν φύγει αλλά τα καψίματα συνεχίζονται και μάλιστα πολύ πιο έντονα.
Τα νιώθω σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος (κεφάλι,χέρια, κοιλιά,πλάτη κλπ).
έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι περισσότερο. Αφήστε που ψάχνοντας στο νετ όταν βάζω καψίματα μόνο ΣΚΠ βγάζει.

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Μην τα ψάχνεις καθόλου αυτά στο ιντερνετ. Μόνο χειρότερα θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις, το ιντερνετ, πάντα σου λέει για την χειρότερη περίπτωση.

----------


## Χάιντι

Εδώ δεν κάνουμε διαγνώσεις αλλά εφόσον πήγες σε όλους τους γιατρούς και δεν σου βρήκαν κάτι οργανικό ίσως δεν θα έπρεπε να ανησυχείς τόσο ότι έχεις κάτι παθολογικό δηλαδή.

Y.Γ. αυχενικό σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία?

[edit] Αν είναι όμως κρίση πανικού το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και συνήθως η οικογένεια δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις θα χρειαστεί να απευθυνθείς σε έναν ψυχοθεραπευτή και με την ανάλογη φαρμακοθεραπεία μπορεί να βρεθεί λύση στο προβλημά σου.

----------


## Fleur

βρε τι φοβάσαι;; αφού έκανες μαγνητική, αν ειχε και την παραμικρη υποψια ο νευρολογος δεν θα σου ελεγε να το ψαξεις παραπανω;; τον πήρες τηλεφωνο να του πεις τι νιώθεις; ασε γιατι και εγω με την σκπ ειχα παθει τρελλη πλακα απο το πουθενα μεσω ιντερνετ, περιπου 3 μέρες είχα \"βελονιασματα\" σε όλο μου το σωμα, μετά μουδιασματα σχεδον σε όλα μου τα ακρα και στο πρόσωπο και παρα πολλα άλλα...τι να σου πω αν σε καθησυχάζει κανε και πουθενα αλλου καμμια ερωτηση αλλα για αλλη μαγνητική δεν νομιζω να πρεπει να κανεις..

----------


## missmary2012

Τελικά voman τι έγινε με τα καψίματα?????γιατί κ γω δν την παλεύω!!!!!

----------


## orfeas92

Παιδιά έχει κανείς απο εσάς μικρές μυικές συσπάσεις?Είχα όλα τα συμπτώματα που λέτε,αλλά μετά απο την αγωγή του ψυχιάτρου το μόνο που παραμένει στην ίδια ένταση είναι οι συσπάσεις και το βλέφαρο του ματιού που "πετάει" καμιά φορά...Είμαι και εγώ χάλια ψυχολογικά και δεν εμπιστεύτηκα ούτε τον νευρολόγο που μου είπε οτι δεν έχω τπτ παθολογικό...

----------


## axl100

σαν να διαπερναει ρευμα ολο σου το σωμα? Σχετιζεται με τα χαμιλα επιπεδα της σεροτονινης, με την αγωγη υποχωρει μετα απο μερικους μηνες

----------


## orfeas92

Σα να κουνιούνται οι μυς μόνοι τους...πχ εκεί που κάθομαι αισθάνομαι να κουνιέται η γάμπα μου ή το μπράτσο μου ή πιο μικροί μυς..Μου έδωσε ladose ο γιατρός,αλλά με 20 μέρες δεν εχω δει σοβαρή βελτίωση...

----------


## axl100

εγω τιναζομαι καμια φορα ολοκληρος, ειδικα οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμενος, αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποσο καιρο εχει να μου συμβει, πρεπει να ειναι μηνες. Αρχισα να παιρνω παλι συστηματικα σεροπραμ το καλοκαιρι. Οι μεταπτωσεις μου διαρκουν ωρες πια ενω παλια εβδομαδες και μηνες. Κανε κουραγιο και ολα θα φτιαξουν :)

----------


## orfeas92

Και όλο αυτο ήταν απο το άγχος??Είχες κ άλλα συμπτώματα??

----------


## axl100

Οχι, δεν ειναι απο το αγχος, το αγχος απλα με κουραζει και μου φερνει καταθλίψη. Το τιναγμα ειναι συμπτωμα της πεσμενης σεροτονινης.

----------


## orfeas92

Κατάλαβα..μετά απο πόσο καιρό με θεραπεία είδες δοαφορά??

----------


## axl100

κανα 6μηνο, αλλα παιζει ρολο η κατασταση σου, εγω ειμουν πολυ χαλια και πολλα χρονια

----------


## orfeas92

Κατάλαβα...είναι παράλογο ν περιμένω λοιπόν σε 20 μέρες διαφορά..έπερνα και xaxax,γι αυτο περίμενα άμεσα αποτελέσματα,αλλά αφού οι συσπάσεις είναι απο σεροτονίνη..σε ευχαριστώ πολυ alx100!

----------

